# MacWorld iPad Starter Guide



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

As an alternative to the manual that Apple furnishes, here's a link to a page where you can get a free guide to the iPad from MacWorld magazine:

http://www.macworld.com/article/150833/2010/04/ipad_starter_guide.html

Mike


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks jmiked. Will download a copy to my iBooks.

Best Wishes!


----------

